# My mailbox



## luvs (Mar 7, 2006)

i'm being a ditz, what do i do so that i can get messages? my mailbox is long full.


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2006)

You need to delete some of your messages. Check your sent mail and delete some of that. That will free up some space.


----------

